# What R U Listening 2 Right Now?!?! Thread.



## Cleavland Steamer (Jun 3, 2009)

Jae Millz battlin Sire Castro. Millz ripped this dude, Lol....


"I swear to god i'll scorch this n_,
Somebody tell me who the f_ brought this n_,
Rap wise i'll off this n_,
Go and get his teacher I wanna know who taught this n_," :clap:

What are you listening to?


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

mo city don by Zro. If it aint screwed up, it aint sh*t


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

your too late
http://www.gopitbull.com/lounge/12532-what-you-listening.html


----------



## Brad (Apr 13, 2008)

Breathe into me by Red


----------



## PitBullSwagga (Jun 1, 2009)

B2K- Fizzo Got Flow


----------



## Cleavland Steamer (Jun 3, 2009)

PitBullSwagga said:


> B2K- Fizzo Got Flow


What the hell? :flush:


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

adam sandler in the wedding singer singing his love song about linda hahahahaa


----------



## marineguy56 (Mar 20, 2009)

The Crow and The Butterfly by Shinedown


----------



## Pits4Life (Mar 31, 2009)

Brad said:


> Breathe into me by Red


LOVE Red, great band!

Right now Im listening to tears dont fall-bullet for my valentine


----------



## ForPits&Giggles (Oct 21, 2008)

Kid Cudi - Day n Night


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

toby keith- you shouldnt kiss me like that. (awh. sucha cute song).


----------



## Nyce22 (May 5, 2009)

the thousands of clicks of mice that are playing games in the office


----------



## Nyce22 (May 5, 2009)

now im listening to futuristic love by yung LA feat. ricco barrino


----------



## jsgixxer (Mar 9, 2009)

Blacked eyed peas BOOM BOOM POW


----------



## PitBullSwagga (Jun 1, 2009)

Marilyn Manson- Organ Grinder


----------



## razors_edge (Jun 2, 2009)

pimp c , bun b...ugk all day ...pocket full of stones


----------



## PitBullSwagga (Jun 1, 2009)

Rob Zombie- The Devil's Rejects


----------



## PitBullSwagga (Jun 1, 2009)

Z-Ro "one deep"


----------



## jsgixxer (Mar 9, 2009)

FLO-Rida Sugar


----------



## PitBullSwagga (Jun 1, 2009)

Cypress Hill - Boom Biddy Bye Bye


----------

